# South Facing Homes



## scfa99 (Jan 7, 2007)

I stumbled across this site, very informative.  

http://www.southface.org/


----------



## Jay H (Jan 8, 2007)

That's been fairly common knowledge among the solar folks.  Being in the northern hemisphere and especially in winter where the sun is further south, a south facing house or at least a good southern exposure means a lot of good benefits for those who are into passive (and active) solar,  solar (domestic) water heating and just those with sunlights and perhaps "florida rooms". 

Jay


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep.  Glad you stumbled upon it SCFA, but as Jay said orientation to the sun is not a new concept.  Actually, the Mayans, Chinese, Romans and other ancient civilizations all constructed with the sun and seasons in mind.  

If you are getting interested in Green and/or Alternative construction techniques there are many resources around.  Same holds true for those only interested in alternative fuel/energy sources.  Let me know what if any subjects you are interested in and I'll be happy to point you to some resources.  You're in good company on this forum, lots of us here interested in the same subjects.

-Kevin


----------

